# How to get from Ireland to Germany using ferry and trains



## Hurling Fan (18 Apr 2010)

Hi, have a friend staying with us who was meant to travel home yesterday but obviously couldn't because of the volcanic ash.  She has re-booked her flight for tomorrow night but listening to the news this morrning it seems likely that she will not get home until next weekend at the earliest.  Now she is considering going by ferry and train.  Any idea on the best way to go.  She is trying to get to mid Germany - not too far from Berlin.  Thanks.


----------



## Tinker Bell (18 Apr 2010)

Get to London by fastest/cheapest route. Chunnel to Brussels. Train to Koblenz and then on to Berlin. Or try EuroLine bus from Dublin right through.


----------

